#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Kann eine Sehnenentzündung im Bein so weh tun?? >

## shannon

Hallo! 
Seit knapp 2 Monaten habe ich Schmerzen im linken Bein und zwar neben dem Knie oder etwas weiter unten, nicht am Schienbein, sondern auf der Seite innen.  
Ich sass lange am PC und hatte eine komische Stellung mit meinem linken Bein, also dachte ich, dass es Muskelkater ist, als die Schmerzen schlimmer wurden. Also machte ich Walking und dehnte mein Bein. Wurde aber schlimmer.  
Als ich dann zum Doc ging, wurde ich untersucht, also die Beine so hin und hergeschoben. Ich bekam Brufen und Dafolgan. Kaum war Brufen zu Ende fingen die Schmerzen wieder an. Also wieder zum Doc, Untersuchen und Röntgen. Knochen sind ok, zum Glück. Im Blut ist nichts zu sehen von einer Entzündung.  
Nun habe ich Brufen und Zaldiar, dazu noch Krücken. Aber so langsam mache ich mir meine Gedanken und ich finde es auch nicht mehr "witzig", ich habe echt ziemliche Schmerzen. Aber kann eine solche Sehnenentzündung wirklich nur wegen der Fehlstellung meines Bein her kommen? Und wie lange dauert es bis es nicht mehr weh tut?  
Ich frage mich auch ob hier eine Ultraschalluntersuchung besser wäre.  
Wie seht ihr das? 
Danke und liebe Grüsse

----------


## josie

Hallo Shannon!
Leider sind Sehnenentzündungen langwierige Geschichten, ich habe selber damit erhebliche Probleme, bei mir hängen die Sehnenentzündungen allerdings mit Rheuma zusammen.   

> Aber kann eine solche Sehnenentzündung wirklich nur wegen der  Fehlstellung meines Bein her kommen? Und wie lange dauert es bis es  nicht mehr weh tut?

 War das nur an einem Tag so, daß Du das Bein in einer komischen Stellung gehabt hast? So ganz nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht.
Wenn es sich um keine rheum Erkrankung handelt, dann kommt es meist durch Überlastung zu Sehnenentzündung, z.B. bei Personen, die viel Sport treiben.   

> Ich frage mich auch ob hier eine Ultraschalluntersuchung besser wäre.

 Bei einer Ultraschalluntersuchung der Sehnen kann man sehen, ob sie aufgequollen sind, das ist bei einem entzündlichem Prozess der Fall. 
Ich bekomme von meiner Krankengymnastik immer Ultraschallbehandlungen, wenn Sehnen entzündet sind, da wird es bei mir erheblich besser, vielleicht wäre das auch für dich eine Möglichkeit.
LG Josie

----------


## shannon

Guten Morgen Josie 
Danke für deine Antwort. 
Ich sitze sehr oft vor dem Computer. Und da hatte ich bis vor kurzem ein Küchentisch, der mein linkes Bein in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt hat. Mein rechtes Bein streckte ich immer mal wieder von selber aus, aber das linke war immer angewinkelt in der selben Position. Mir fiel das erst auf, als die Schmerzen kamen.  
Erst dann bemerkte ich, wie komisch ich da eigentlich sitze und das seit sicher 2 Monate. Inzwischen habe ich einen ordentlichen PC Tisch, aber anscheinend zu spät für mein linkes Bein.  
Ich bekam einfach die Diagnose, das es eine Entzündung ist und der Knochen okay sei. Irgendwie finde ich den Gedanken nicht sehr prickelnd, wenn ich da immer so viele Medikamente schlucken muss, vor allem weil Brufen halt viel Wasser in den Beinen sammelt.  
LG

----------


## josie

Hallo Shannon!  

> Irgendwie finde ich den Gedanken nicht sehr prickelnd, wenn ich da immer  so viele Medikamente schlucken muss, vor allem weil Brufen halt viel  Wasser in den Beinen sammelt.

 Dieses Problem habe ich bei der Einnahme von Ibuprofen (Brufen) auch, mein HA hat gesagt, daß das nicht aktzeptabel ist und mir Voltaren resinat aufgeschrieben.
Du solltest also mit deinem Arzt darüber sprechen und ein anderes Mittel bekommen.
Außerdem solltest Du nach einem KG-Rezept fragen und dort regelmäßig hingehen, bis Besserung eintritt. Es ist auf keinen Fall akzeptabel, daß Du mit Gehstützen rumlaufen mußt und keiner eine Idee hat, wie es weitergeht. 
Leider habe auch ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich für Sehnen und Muskulatur keiner zuständig fühlt, von den Ärzten, deshalb auch mein Rat, zur Physiotherapie zu gehen.
Außer Ruhigstellung und vielleicht eine entzündungeshemmende Salbe passiert meist nichts. Wenn es dabei besser wird, ist es ja gut, wenn es nicht besser wird, muß etwas passieren.
Die Physiotherapeuten sind in diesem Bereich sehr gut ausgebildet und können dir sicher weiterhelfen. Notfalls müßen sie sich eben mit dem beh.Arzt kurzschließen. 
LG Josie

----------


## DieForscherin

Die ausschließliche Einnahme von Schmerzmitteln ohne Suche nach der Ursache bringt leider selten den gewünschten Erfolg  :Sad:  
So wie Du es beschreibst, könnte es sich um ein Schienbeinkantensyndrom (bei Läufern häufig) handeln. Dies entsteht durch eine Überlastung (auch, wenn man sich an die Ursache nicht mehr genau erinnern kann) - zb durch bestimmte Schuhe, sportliche Belastung, Fehlstellung / Fehlfunktion des Fußes / der unteren Extremität. Dies kann SEHR schmerzhaft sein (aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man sich da in der Nacht dreimal überlegt, ob man aufsteht, um die Toilette aufzusuchen, oder es nicht doch aufgrund des zu erwartenden Schmerzes bleiben lässt ...). 
Aus der Ferne ist das Erkennen der Ursache praktisch unmöglich, insofern ist der Rat mit dem Physiotherapeuten schon ein sehr Guter  :Smiley: 
Ansonsten: Ab zum Biomechaniker  :Smiley:

----------

